# Spur climbing question



## Tonsemi (Aug 19, 2014)

This Is a really stupid question but I just had to know the answer. When you are climbing a tree with spurs what would happen if both your spurs accidentally came out from the tree would just plummet down the trunk? Thanks. The reason I ask is I was thinking of Starring to spur climb.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 19, 2014)

You would grip your lanyard to the tree.


----------



## Tonsemi (Aug 19, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> You would grip your lanyard to the tree.


 I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean by grip you lanyard would you mind explaining it? Thanks


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't worry - you'll do it instinctively.


----------



## Tonsemi (Aug 19, 2014)

And sorry one more question how does it prevent you from falling down the tree? Thanks


MasterBlaster said:


> Don't worry - you'll do it instinctively.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 19, 2014)

Friction.


----------



## Pelorus (Aug 20, 2014)

Avoid frictionless beech trees till you get some experience. 
You are less likely to plummet to your doom if you really pound in those gaffs. 
Pretend you are riding a sluggish brute of a horse that has just bitten you repeatedly.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 20, 2014)

Even better - keep them _sharp!_


----------



## Tonsemi (Aug 21, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Avoid frictionless beech trees till you get some experience.
> You are less likely to plummet to your doom if you really pound in those gaffs.
> Pretend you are riding a sluggish brute of a horse that has just bitten you repeatedly.


 Thanks I was mostly intending on climbing a couple maples and pines that needed to come down. I have also been searching around on the site and found that you can double wrap your lanyard around the tree to make it stop you from falling when you "gaff out" also correct me if I'm wrong your most likely going to be stopped by your lanyard once it runs out of working length or if if your grip it tight enough it will stop you almost immediately? Thanks

Also on dead tree that are a little risky to climb I have seen arborists tie into a nearby tree when they spur climb how will that help if the trees starts to topple when your in it. Thanks


----------



## Pelorus (Aug 21, 2014)

Double wrapping your lanyard can be useful when climbing smaller diameter stems. Unnecessary and a PITA cto do most of the time, unless you are climbing slippery little devils.
Tying into an adjacent tree can be useful if the sketchy three fails only if you can undo your lanyard quickly, or incorporate a breakaway connector (for example a keychain biner or nylon zip tie) in your lanyard. 
If the tree appears decidedly risky, you may want to reevaluate your ambition to be climbing in it until you have 1. Experience, and 2 . a good disability insurance policy and life insurance. Having a proper Last Will / Power of Attorney in place to make things less complicated for your relatives, heirs, etc.


----------



## Knobby57 (Aug 21, 2014)

Double wrapping a rope lanyard is almost impossible to advance up the tree . A wire core is easier but still a pita . I'll double wrap when making cuts on small diameter trees but always have a second TIP always !! Keep enough length in your flip line to stay away from the tree . You don't want your body up against the tree . I'm one of those that rather using pole gaffs unless I run into some really thick bark . Keep your knees straight and try not to bend your knees . But usually if you screw up and loose both spikes you wind up with a good brush burn on your front side and face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevybob (Aug 23, 2014)

They best way to figure anything out is just go do it.


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 27, 2014)

When ascending with double wrap lanyard, keep both hands on the tree like holding a women's waist and bring it up(lanyard) as you climb.
I'm kinda new with spur climbing and i find it effective when done this way, well maybe for that particular tree i guess.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 27, 2014)

Uhhhhhhhh...


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 5, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> Keep enough length in your flip line to stay away from the tree . You don't want your body up against the tree . I'm one of those that rather using pole gaffs unless I run into some really thick bark . Keep your knees straight and try not to bend your knees . But usually if you screw up and loose both spikes you wind up with a good brush burn on your front side and face


 
Staying away from the tree is counter instinctive. If you are away from the tree, with your knees straight, the angle on your spikes will keep them from slipping even if they are not deep into the tree. Same principle in rock climbing. Get away from the rock and use your legs. Hugging the tree makes things more difficult.


----------



## sac-climber (Sep 7, 2014)

If both spurs kick out you can count on a busted chin and maybe a new hillbilly smile

I hate spur climbing, hardly ever do it.


----------



## chevybob (Sep 7, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> If both spurs kick out you can count on a busted chin and maybe a new hillbilly smile
> 
> I hate spur climbing, hardly ever do it.



I just finished a job yesterday where I took down 3 big Tulips all over 100' and one had a trunk so big my 14' flip line was maxed out. I'm with you on hating spur climbing lol


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2014)

Spur climbing = nothing to it.

Just git er dun!


----------



## sac-climber (Sep 7, 2014)

Chevy, that sounds like an absolute nightmare. Liriodendrons have some pretty shitty hinge wood as well.


----------



## chevybob (Sep 9, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> Chevy, that sounds like an absolute nightmare. Liriodendrons have some pretty shitty hinge wood as well.



Ya they don't hinge at all they just pop. Lots of big Tulips in my area but I don't mind climbing them too much.


----------



## ChipChomper (Nov 29, 2017)

I think of more as climbing the tree with my hands, the lanyard is backup. When I learned to spike, I learned by free climbing up and down about 15 feet max then added a rope that I held in only my hands. The guy who was teaching me had me go faster and faster until my spikes would slip and I would have to catch myself by pressing my elbows/fore arms on the pole while pinching the pole with my thighs. Then I would figure out how to get my spikes back in and keep going. You have a choice to tear up your forearms or your face if you slip-- I prefer forearms. 

The way I learned wasnt very safe and I wouldn't recommend it however I hope it helps you view yourself as capable of catching your self if you do slip. If you know you can catch yourself if you slip, it will make you more comfortable and allow you to use your lanyard for backup rather than relying on it to hold you up, which, as you have identified, can fail you miserably.

Another added safety option is to do a srt canopy tie around the spar in addition to your lanyard so you have a better chance of it cinching and catching you. It can be a bit clumsy flipping both lines together at first and you need to be careful you don't spike your rope but it can be almost unnoticeable when you get the hang of it. Run your tail outside your legs and clip it to the out side of your leg strap to help keep it out of your way.

Ok I'm done now-- sorry for the monologue.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Wood (Nov 29, 2017)

i havent climbed awhile, and ive got a 70ft tree that shrinks to 8" needs to be spurred.
got me thinking twice with my rusty ass lol


----------



## 661Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> i havent climbed awhile, and ive got a 70ft tree that shrinks to 8" needs to be spurred.
> got me thinking twice with my rusty ass lol


8inches is alot of wood take a bigggg top lol


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 12, 2017)

huh ? im getting dumber to understand simple jokes these days
i climbed to set the rigging and took the tree down, went smoothly
anyway how you guys suggest to step the spur on small diameter trees ?


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 12, 2017)

ChipChomper said:


> I think of more as climbing the tree with my hands, the lanyard is backup. When I learned to spike, I learned by free climbing up and down about 15 feet max then added a rope that I held in only my hands. The guy who was teaching me had me go faster and faster until my spikes would slip and I would have to catch myself by pressing my elbows/fore arms on the pole while pinching the pole with my thighs. Then I would figure out how to get my spikes back in and keep going. You have a choice to tear up your forearms or your face if you slip-- I prefer forearms.
> 
> The way I learned wasnt very safe and I wouldn't recommend it however I hope it helps you view yourself as capable of catching your self if you do slip. If you know you can catch yourself if you slip, it will make you more comfortable and allow you to use your lanyard for backup rather than relying on it to hold you up, which, as you have identified, can fail you miserably.
> 
> ...



you arent suppose to keep your body too close to the tree when using spurs, the idea is to stay away from the tree(your hips)
so it will give your spurs good angle to drive it in the wood which will hold it right and tight
the closer you bring yourself to the tree the more likely you will gaff out
im still learning on climbing leaners and small diameter trees


----------



## 661Joe (Dec 12, 2017)

Take a wrap on the lanyard it will help stop some of the rolling so to speak around the smaller trunk. Small wood just watch that you dont gaff yourself since your feet are closer then on a big spar. Most importantly dont rush and ALWAYS trust your gut. It might just save your life.


----------



## Luckysaturn (Jan 25, 2018)

When I take limbs off on the way up I'll leave a foot or two stub. You can use it as a step if need be or and it will give you some mental reassurance if you slip it'll catch your buck. After a lil bit you will catch on just make sure you lean back so your spike hits at an angle to help hold try spiking up and down 15 ft or so several times and you will catch on and if you sharpen them make sure you do it right or you will kick out easier


----------



## yooper (Jan 25, 2018)

Leaving stubs is a horrible idea.


----------



## Phileroo (Feb 12, 2018)

Now i dont remember if it is a new ansi rule, or if our company just requires it but we always have to have a cinching system if we are spiking up a tree or working a spar. If your using a double rope systm u can use an adjustable friction saver, or like chip chokper said a cinching srt system.


----------



## gordgord (Aug 28, 2018)

I never ever lost both spikes simultaneously......the higher I went, the tighter my butt cheeks got!!


----------



## Tape (Sep 3, 2018)

I made a belt similar to the flip-line with a wide belt that wraps around the tree and connects to my saddle, this allows me to eliminate a lifeline, throwline and sandbag.


----------



## Del_ (Sep 3, 2018)

Tape said:


> I made a belt similar to the flip-line with a wide belt that wraps around the tree and connects to my saddle, this allows me to eliminate a lifeline, throwline and sandbag.



How high can you throw your wide belt?


----------



## Tape (Sep 3, 2018)

why would I throw it?


----------



## Tape (Sep 3, 2018)

Del_ said:


> How high can you throw your wide belt?


why would I throw it?


----------



## Del_ (Sep 3, 2018)

Tape said:


> why would I throw it?



How else would it replace a sandbag?


----------



## Tape (Sep 3, 2018)

Del_ said:


> How else would it replace a sandbag?


Del, I guess it would be better understood if I post a pic, I will take a pic tomorrow to better explain what I am trying to express.


----------



## Del_ (Sep 3, 2018)

Tape said:


> Del, I guess it would be better understood if I post a pic, I will take a pic tomorrow to better explain what I am trying to express.



I know what you are trying to express. You are saying that a strap and a lanyard replaces needing to be 'top roped'. Being 'top roped' has many advantages over using two tie in points that are right at your hip. Getting up and around large limbs for instance, or going for a short limb walk on the way up.


----------



## Tape (Sep 3, 2018)

Del_ said:


> I know what you are trying to express. You are saying that a strap and a lanyard replaces needing to be 'top roped'. Being 'top roped' has many advantages over using two tie in points that are right at your hip. Getting up and around large limbs for instance, or going for a short limb walk on the way up.


Yes you are correct but I guess I should have stated "in my situation" these trees are about 40-60' high and no larger than 18" diameter without a lot of limbs, I'm cutting them down (about 6) to prevent them from falling onto the roof in the future. These trees are growing on an incline and 2 have already died, I guess trees growing on an incline do not live as long as trees growing on level ground.




I agree with what you are saying if the trees were larger. These are like matchsticks, tall and skinny.


----------



## Don johnson (Dec 26, 2018)

Ive been using these spurs in picture since i started not real pro spikes, no pads, they were given to me as a gift by my buddy he used em successfully as a freelance climber no issue i havent had any trouble i learned from him, but i cant find anything like em anywhere, can anyone tell me what theyre actually for


----------



## Don johnson (Dec 26, 2018)

Sorry forgot to add the picture heres one i know they get me where i need to be, they can be put on the back of me boots for lethal spinings wheel kick, and they make me look like a cowboy but idk what theyre actually made for


----------



## big hank (Jan 11, 2019)

Just send it


----------



## 661Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

big hank said:


> Just send it
> View attachment 696351


Yessss that's the fun climbs..


----------



## Joe Masters (Jun 14, 2019)

Never climb with only spikes and a lanyard. Always have a life line. This will make you more comfortable, give you more positioning options, and also give you a chance to rest your legs and think about what you're doing.
Most importantly, the life line is a much faster descent system and there are a thousand reasons why you would need to get out of a tree quickly. 
When you free climb with spikes you're trading safety for time. This might seem like it's worth it at the beginning but as you get better at working with safe techniques, you'll actually find them to be faster and easier.


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 20, 2019)

big hank said:


> Just send it
> View attachment 696351




Are they screwed on...
Or did you have them welded?

I am of course referring to your balls. 
Good times...



STIHL the BEST


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 20, 2019)

Joe Masters said:


> Never climb with only spikes and a lanyard. Always have a life line. This will make you more comfortable, give you more positioning options, and also give you a chance to rest your legs and think about what you're doing.
> Most importantly, the life line is a much faster descent system and there are a thousand reasons why you would need to get out of a tree quickly.
> When you free climb with spikes you're trading safety for time. This might seem like it's worth it at the beginning but as you get better at working with safe techniques, you'll actually find them to be faster and easier.



Indeed. 
I however would use the term whenever possible, in exchange for never. 

Carry on...
STIHL the BEST


----------



## [email protected] me (Oct 26, 2019)

Robin Wood said:


> When ascending with double wrap lanyard, keep both hands on the tree like holding a women's waist and bring it up(lanyard) as you climb.
> I'm kinda new with spur climbing and i find it effective when done this way, well maybe for that particular tree i guess.


What I've seen new guys do is when one spur slips panic and lean into the tree trying to bear hug the tree and in return your Spurs naturally angle out away from tree causing now both Spurs to loose contact, so learn to not panic and just keep both Spurs angled into tree, the spur that slipped will bite within a few inches and even if not just transfer wieght into remaining spur and regaff tree withother actually easier than it sounds main idea is to not panic it's instnck to want to bear hug the tree making things much worse!!!


----------



## MACHINE (Nov 12, 2019)

MasterBlaster said:


> Even better - keep them _sharp!_


And sharpened correctly 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Mar 20, 2021)

Tonsemi said:


> Thanks I was mostly intending on climbing a couple maples and pines that needed to come down. I have also been searching around on the site and found that you can double wrap your lanyard around the tree to make it stop you from falling when you "gaff out" also correct me if I'm wrong your most likely going to be stopped by your lanyard once it runs out of working length or if if your grip it tight enough it will stop you almost immediately? Thanks
> 
> Also on dead tree that are a little risky to climb I have seen arborists tie into a nearby tree when they spur climb how will that help if the trees starts to topple when your in it. Thanks


Read some comments here and it has not been mentioned that the most important thing ( besides doing a visual check on your lanyard to make sure it’s snapped to the “d” ring on your saddle and not your underwear) is the angle. If you place the hooks so that they are pointing at the center of the trunk, you won’t slip.

The mistake for beginners is focusing too much on digging deeply into the tree; wears you out pulling them out, and when they do kick out — which they will more often with a narrow angle to the bark— you will slide. Really unlucky, both kick out at once, and down you go.

So why is it so hard to get the angle right? Because as a beginner, you feel safer right against the tree. Wrong. You are safer lengthening your lanyard and leaning back — that’s how you open the angle between hook and bark.

Don’t believe me? Practice a few feet off the ground.

Starting out, no one explained this to me and they sent the new guy up an alder to hang a wire rope off a skidder winch. Got around 20 ft up and kicked out, slid to the bottom on the smooth bark over hard wood, speared my ankle .

Wasn’t bleeding much so I went back to work — got lucky, as the gaff somehow mashed down the upper of the boot and just stuck in me at the ankle bone. If it had poked me in the calf above the boot — very different outcome. They sent someone else to hang the cable.

Once you get good at spur climbing, you can go up a hardwood that is only 4 or 5 inches diameter with no limbs with confidence. If you want to be a climber, you have to be able to do that, which comes up when you are chunking down your spars. Although I usually leave a nice stub every 15 or 20 ft if available, cause why the hell not?

You can also choke your climbing rope below your flip line to limit a fall, and move it down as you cut firewood maybe 50 ft or more up. I usually do that with my rope, but have not fallen on hooks since that day in 1987.


----------

